
A Guide to Minimalist Web Design - yjose
https://medium.com/picsrush/a-guide-to-minimalist-web-design-9c14503eeec4
======
summadat
In other
words...[http://motherfuckingwebsite.com](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com)

"You probably build websites and think your shit is special. You think your 13
megabyte parallax-ative home page is going to get you some fucking Awwward
banner you can glue to the top corner of your site. You think your 40-pound
jQuery file and 83 polyfills give IE7 a boner because it finally has box-
shadow. Wrong, motherfucker. Let me describe your perfect-ass website:"

